# How do you guys store your meat probes?



## Dm76 (May 11, 2020)

They come all nice and packed in the original box but it is not very easy to get 4 probes back in there to store each time.  Do you guys have any good methods for storing your probes and thermometer?


----------



## Blues1 (May 11, 2020)

Was keeping then in a ziplock, but literally just got a small plastic container to keep the from banging around everything else.


----------



## sandyut (May 11, 2020)

I use a tool bag like this for all my probes and thermometers.  I loosely roll the probes and wires and individually bag them in quart freezer zip lock bags.  keeps everything from tangling and all in one place.


----------



## forktender (May 11, 2020)

I just roll them up around my hand and secure them with a bread tie and toss them into a small Tupperware container.


----------



## normanaj (May 11, 2020)

forktender said:


> I just roll them up around my hand and secure them with a bread tie and toss them into a small Tupperware container.



Same here.


----------



## smokerjim (May 11, 2020)

I just roll them and have them in a drawer


----------



## schlotz (May 11, 2020)

I try to store them where I can remember


----------



## bill1 (May 11, 2020)

ziplok baggie for me too.  1 per bag.  Then all in a flat box.  Keep them in garage, away from weather extremes.


----------



## EdP (May 11, 2020)

forktender said:


> I just roll them up around my hand and secure them with a bread tie



yep


----------



## pops6927 (May 11, 2020)

Mine came with rubber wrap arounds like this:


----------



## dr k (May 12, 2020)

I've never wrapped them after uncoiling the first time.  Hang from the plug with spring wooden clothes pins in the closet or from the ceiling pot and pan rack or draped over a chair till I hang them together.  The wooden spring clothes pins work great suspending the probes from the top rack in the smoker.


----------



## xray (May 12, 2020)

I clean mine shortly after using and rub the probes with alcohol.

Then I just wrap the probes up and hang them on a hook on my workbench. When I use them again, I clean and alcohol wipe them again.


----------



## Danmccloskey1 (May 12, 2020)

I have an Enzoo wireless 4 probe that has a great carrying case that stores all the components neatly.


----------

